# Free: Amazon Swords



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Pruning my tank yesterday I pulled out 4 bunches of baby Amazon Swords with about 10-15 leaves on each, and about 2-4" per leaf. If you would like them give me a call to work out a pick-up time. PM me for cell #.

Sorry no shipping.

Thanks,


----------

